# Nabyn anyone?



## konekotsukino (Oct 30, 2011)

There is a fairly new art site that has been open since about July called http://www.nabyn.com. I've been looking to join it for a while now, but I have been unsuccessful in getting an invite, since the site is invite only.

If you are a part of Nabyn, what is it like? How different from DA or FA is it? Is there anything about it you don't like?


Edit: got my invite. ^^ 

(Hope everyone is enjoying their Halloween weekend and has a fun Halloween tomorrow.)


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 30, 2011)

It really looks like a bad ripoff of DA with that color scheme.

Really you can make art sites look DIFFERENT.

For example, even though this is filled with pros. http://www.cghub.com Does that look like another DA/FA/Other furry site with social networking dominating the page... kind of knock off?


----------



## Zydala (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm a part of Nabyn personally... it's a very small site that intends to continue to be a small site because it was basically built on someone's hobby in coding for their friends and just happened to get bigger than that. They aren't planning to make it anything very huge to compete with sites like DA/FA/CGHub so I don't think having it look similar/trying to make it look different is a huge point. Though hell I'm sure Kameloh doesn't mind the feedback on those sorts of things; he's pretty nice.

I like it there because it's small and is sort of a go-to for everything - has a crits page, a character database, folders... it's fairly active but like I said only has a limited user base. Makes it feel a bit more together and it's definitely easier to keep track of. I wouldn't say it has anywhere near the exposure as bigger sites like DA/FA/etc for things like commissions though. It's more of a place to just put up so you have a gallery of some sorts.

OP if you're interested I have an invitation if you want to try it out, just PM me :]


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 30, 2011)

Id like to try this site out- it seems the more sites i join and the more networkign the more i improve because I see others who are better and strive to catch up


----------



## konekotsukino (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your input so far.*http://forums.furaffinity.net/members/19638-Zydala *Zydala, I sent you a pm.

@dinosaurdammit - I find that is the same for me and at the same time it isn't. The one thing I find I am lacking that I haven't gotten on DA or other sites is good feedback on my art. Most of the times its comments about how pretty something is or just a fave and no comment. From what I have seen about this site so far is that it seems to be a more artist oriented community and not a popularity contest.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 31, 2011)

Zydala said:


> I'm a part of Nabyn personally... it's a very small site that intends to continue to be a small site because it was basically built on someone's hobby in coding for their friends and just happened to get bigger than that. They aren't planning to make it anything very huge to compete with sites like DA/FA/CGHub so I don't think having it look similar/trying to make it look different is a huge point. Though hell I'm sure Kameloh doesn't mind the feedback on those sorts of things; he's pretty nice.



Having a site focused on critique is fine. But it really does look like a DA ripoff with that color scheme. There are plenty of color schemes that can work without detracting from the art.


----------



## Zydala (Oct 31, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> Having a site focused on critique is fine. But it really does look like a DA ripoff with that color scheme. There are plenty of color schemes that can work without detracting from the art.



Yeah I think my friends and I all asked ourselves what makes the DA colors so popular with spinoff sites when we joined too haha. I just think that he was trying to make something that functioned well enough first, though, 'cuz like I said the site's more of a hobby than something that's looking to fill a niche or compete with bigger sites. Maybe when Kameloh feels comfortable with all of the functions he'll open up to suggestions on the actual layout and colors of the site; I think he's expressed distaste in how the banner is set, etc etc.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 31, 2011)

Well if I have a chance, I can probably make a mock-up and send it over.


----------

